# LEVER



## Gary Webb (Sep 4, 2017)

I have a 4600 with a lever under the seat on the right side. What is it for? Picture shows handle has been cut off, see picture!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What does it do when you pull it? (laughing) Here's a link to download a manual which will help I hope! https://www.scribd.com/document/280038501/Ford-4600-Tractor-Owners-Manual


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Gary,

That may be a modified position control handle (modified because of interference with the hydraulic remote plate). See item #68 on attached parts diagram. Should be in the "up" position for position control. This appears to be a throwback to the older Ford 4000 tractor, with a single lift control lever.

You may have a 4600N (narrow orchard) model tractor? Or maybe a 4000 model?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Gary, There is a flat spot just above and behind the starter with 3 sets of numbers stamped into the metal. These numbers may be obscured by paint, rust, dirt, etc. Use a wire brush to clean them up. Post these numbers and someone here will translate them for you.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

This should be the lever that switches between three point position / draft & load sensing.


----------



## Gary Webb (Sep 4, 2017)

thanks! The model is DX2 which tells me Narrow orchard 4600.


----------

